# Cooking courses



## camplisson (May 8, 2011)

Hey i've just moved to Tokyo and have currently only got a 3 month contract here so I want to make the most of it. Does anyone know of a good Japanese cookery course I could take? Preferably something that may only take one weekend day as I have full-on work weeks and my weekends are pretty busy already.......
Thank you


----------



## Rube (Apr 27, 2011)

I see a lot of cooking schools in malls these days, there is a chain school called something like ABC cooking that has courses on Japanese cooking but it's pretty expensive, about 5,000 yen for an hour's lesson.


----------

